# I'm pretty sure my friend OC'ed my comp but I'd like to reset it



## ShamrockGold (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm having all sorts of issues so I just want to run it at recommended operating speeds. It's more than powerful enough and I don't do pc gaming anymore. Please let me know what I need to provide and how to enter the configuration, thank you.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model motherboard?

Enter the Bios and save optimized defaults or defaults whatever choice your board gives you.


----------



## ShamrockGold (Aug 10, 2009)

Shuttle AN35(N)-ULTRA/AN35(N)-400 nForce 2 ULTRA 400(400) CHIPSET Mainboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you looked in the Bios for the option to load and save defaults?


----------

